# Englewood MetroPark



## Wilson33 (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a couple of free hours today, so I decided to go to Englewood MetroPark. The park was nowhere near as crowded as Carriage Hill was yesterday. This park is pretty bare bones in the Northpark area. There is parking, a picnic shelter, a few bench seats, walking trails, and port-a-johns. There is also a ramp for non-motorized boats. There are three or four different ponds.

Crappie was the goal again today. I walked around one of the ponds to get away from several people fishing near the parking area. I did not notice any fish being caught during my hike. I found a spot off of the beaten trails that looked promising, and decided to give it a try. Setup was a simple ultralight with minnows under a bobber. I tried fishing close to the brush near me about 1' deep. This produced no bites. I then adjusted the hook to 22" below the bobber, and started to catch some fish. I ended up catching 11 crappie and one bluegill over 2 hours. None of the crappie were keeper size, but I did not plan on keeping any fish today. The 3 largest crappie were about 8". I would have fished longer if I had not used all of my 2 dozen minnows. 

My verdict on this park is that there are crappie there, but I only noticed one person catch one across the pond from me.


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

Loving this metroparks coverage. It was an incredible day out today, I'm surprised the park wasn't crawling with people. How many parks in all have fishable locations?


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Wilson33 said:


> I had a couple of free hours today, so I decided to go to Englewood MetroPark. The park was nowhere near as crowded as Carriage Hill was yesterday. This park is pretty bare bones in the Northpark area. There is parking, a picnic shelter, a few bench seats, walking trails, and port-a-johns. There is also a ramp for non-motorized boats. There are three or four different ponds.
> 
> Crappie was the goal again today. I walked around one of the ponds to get away from several people fishing near the parking area. I did not notice any fish being caught during my hike. I found a spot off of the beaten trails that looked promising, and decided to give it a try. Setup was a simple ultralight with minnows under a bobber. I tried fishing close to the brush near me about 1' deep. This produced no bites. I then adjusted the hook to 22" below the bobber, and started to catch some fish. I ended up catching 11 crappie and one bluegill over 2 hours. None of the crappie were keeper size, but I did not plan on keeping any fish today. The 3 largest crappie were about 8". I would have fished longer if I had not used all of my 2 dozen minnows.
> 
> My verdict on this park is that there are crappie there, but I only noticed one person catch one across the pond from me.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, there are nice ones in there, I have been fishing it since I was young and it was a gravel pit. Bought a kayak recently and have caught a lot of decent size ones. Gets really crowded now days


----------



## Wilson33 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not the greatest at posting links, so I hope this shows up. I'm pretty new to fishing on my own, so I have used this website to try to figure out where I might be able to catch fish. I just research the Ohio DNR species profiles and attempt to find a local place that fits the seasonal approach. 

http://www.metroparks.org/GetOutside/Fishing.aspx

I need to start targeting bass pretty soon. I just wanted to try to build some confidence catching a few fish. I have caught two small LMB at North Park on a different trip in April.


----------



## Wilson33 (Apr 7, 2015)

How are you liking your Kayak, Byg. I don't have the space to store a boat, but I have thought about a kayak. Do you have a truck, or do you put it on the roof of your car?


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I was actually there this evening as well and caught 3 fish in a short period of time. I think the key here is finding a spot that isn't heavily stressed... Lots of people pull up and throw out. It's easier to find a few extra spots when they really trim back some brush. It was my first trip with my daughter and I taught my wife about fishing with a lure to tonight. It was a good time especially considering the struggle I had getting a license.


----------



## Wilson33 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice fish, Mook! You are exactly right about finding a spot that is out of the way. I went back to a spot where it was tough to get to. It was a great day to take your daughter outside. Good luck on your next trip.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Mine spot isn't that tough to get to and I never understand why I don't see people there, maybe I'm just not there enough but it's got access to several pools. It was their loss today. I really want to get a small boat for there.


----------



## Wilson33 (Apr 7, 2015)

I can only fish the bank, too. A kayak would probably work very well there. I am just learning how to find good spots, but it worked out OK for me today.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was planning on taking my boat over there on Tuesday and trying for some catfish. You guys ever get any decent channels from North Park?

Salmonid


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Wilson, I bought the kayaks really so the GF could paddle around, but I started using mine to fish with after work. I just throw it in the truck and go. It weighs 45lbs and I work at the airport so it is really convenient about 10 mins away. The wind really mess's with you but an anchor helps. It is not an angling model but you can mod it to your liking. I have a nice fishing boat also. I have not had it out yet too busy kayaking LOL...


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I have caught one cat in there. It was years ago, but I only have fished there a handful of times


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

There are some nice ones in there, I caught a 3 or 4 lb channel while crappie fishing. LOL probably a 3lb


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome fish


----------



## Wilson33 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tips on the kayak, Byg. Salmonid - I have not caught a cat there, but I've only fished it twice for about 5 hours. The baits I was using would probably not catch any catfish.


----------

